# USA PCC from India



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi ,

I am Indian in India. I was in US form 2007 to 2009 so I have to do the US PCC also ?

Any idea what is the process to obtain PCC/Criminal History Record Check from USA while you are in India ?

Thanks,
Ajay


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Even I need to know the exact procedure...


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

may be we can team up ...i am in pune where r u 

so far my research at FBI site 

The FBI offers two methods for requesting your FBI Identification Record or proof that a record does not exist.

Option 1: Submit your request directly to the FBI.

Option 2: Submit to an FBI-approved Channeler, which is a private business that has contracted with the FBI receive the fingerprint submission and relevant data, collect the associated fee(s), electronically forward the fingerprint submission with the necessary information to the FBI CJIS Division for a national criminal history record check, and receive the electronic record check result for dissemination to the individual. Contact each Channeler for processing times.
About option 1
FBI — Submitting an Identification Record Request to the FBI

Thanks,
Ajay



lifeisgood said:


> Even I need to know the exact procedure...


----------



## cross (May 29, 2010)

ajaypatil said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I am Indian in India. I was in US form 2007 to 2009 so I have to do the US PCC also ?
> 
> ...


Hi Ajay,

Check this thread for the process

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/76939-usa-police-clearance-certificate.html

You may want to contact the forum member who has obtained PCC from India. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

ajaypatil said:


> may be we can team up ...i am in pune where r u
> 
> so far my research at FBI site
> 
> ...


hi Ajay;
sure we can team up!!
I am in Baroda,Gujarat...
When are you planning to start the PCC process ? 
What exactly does the FBI check ?
I have a driving ticket from NY in April 2011 which I did not pay..... ...will that pop up in the FBI record ?


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi lifeisgood, I went to the local advocate which does notary, today. he took my finger prints prepared 2 sets took his stamp , sign on both ...put his reg # in ORI column ......
I am going to prepare 2 more such sets and get it signed by local police station ...meanwhile will arrange for US $ payment of 18$ fee thr local bank (HDFC) or thr friend in US.

Hope I will be ready to send everything to FBI after 5-6 days ....
I am not sure about driving ticket ...but form has SSN # column so once they know your SSN # they can surely get this info ...even if it is in the FBI report I do not think DIAC will reject your visa because of that ...it is not a big deal i guess....

I would suggest call FBI # 0013046255590 and ask them about the consequences ...at the most they may ask you to pay tck amt .....

Thanks,
Ajay



lifeisgood said:


> hi Ajay;
> sure we can team up!!
> I am in Baroda,Gujarat...
> When are you planning to start the PCC process ?
> ...


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

ajaypatil said:


> Hi lifeisgood, I went to the local advocate which does notary, today. he took my finger prints prepared 2 sets took his stamp , sign on both ...put his reg # in ORI column ......
> I am going to prepare 2 more such sets and get it signed by local police station ...meanwhile will arrange for US $ payment of 18$ fee thr local bank (HDFC) or thr friend in US.
> 
> Hope I will be ready to send everything to FBI after 5-6 days ....
> ...


Thanks Ajay;
On which form are we supposed to take the finger prints ? 
I guess the payment needs to be Money Order or a Certified Check. Because they dont accept Personal checks or cash.


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

standard-fingerprint-form download link 

http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/background-checks/standard-fingerprint-form-fd-258

All the required form links are here

FBI — Submitting an Identification Record Request to the FBI

also I have attached all the forms to this post 
Hope this helps.
Thanks,
A


lifeisgood said:


> Thanks Ajay;
> On which form are we supposed to take the finger prints ?
> I guess the payment needs to be Money Order or a Certified Check. Because they dont accept Personal checks or cash.


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

Waiting for last 5 weeks , How can I obtain any proof , receipt from FBI as a part of my application . ? CO can not approve extension until he gets official proof ....


----------



## maryavow (Dec 29, 2011)

ajaypatil said:


> Waiting for last 5 weeks , How can I obtain any proof , receipt from FBI as a part of my application . ? CO can not approve extension until he gets official proof ....



---------------------------------------------------
Hi,
Is your FBI clearance finally received?


----------



## backgroundchecker (Jan 1, 2012)

This is the best way that you can do file a request.
The FBI offers two methods for requesting your FBI Identification Record or proof that a record does not exist.
Option 1: Submit your request directly to the FBI.
Option 2: Submit to an FBI-approved Channeler, which is a private business that has contracted with the FBI receive the fingerprint submission and relevant data, collect the associated fee(s), electronically forward the fingerprint submission with the necessary information to the FBI CJIS Division for a national criminal history record check, and receive the electronic record check result for dissemination to the individual. Contact each Channeler for processing times.

Note: An FBI-approved Channeler cannot authenticate (apostille) fingerprint search results. A request for your FBI Identification Record or proof that a record does not exist must be submitted directly to the FBI if an authentication (apostille) is needed.
If find no record, you will receive a “no record” response. If you do have a criminal history record on file, you will receive your Identification Record or “rap sheet.”


----------



## suva10 (Nov 13, 2013)

dear forum members,
I have submitted my for pcc certificate to usa more than one month ago. I still havent received any response. is there any way to contact fbi to see what is the status of my application?
thnx


----------



## raviji22carat (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi, can you pls one of you tell me where to get the fingerprint scanning done? I have read some posts to submit a appplication to police or to forensic dept, but they are cumbersome. I have to get this done for my wife but, its challenging for me as I have a newborn baby. I have got the file number for Canada immigration and next step for me is US PCC for my wife.


----------



## kakkar.abhi (Dec 15, 2014)

I am using expat forum and posting first time. Posting just to guide others. My finger print cards reached fbi on 16th dec, today on 5th march my credit card got swiped. Please calculate your respective timelines accordingly.


----------



## iHope (Mar 3, 2015)

*USA PCC from India - Cheapest way to achieve right finger prints on fingerprint cards*

Hi Friends, 

I know, the information related to doing USA PCC (criminal history records check from CJIS, FBI) from India is available in earlier threads, however, I found no thread talking how to do it at a cheaper rate from India, than many other private agencies who charge hefty amount for fingerprinting. 

I hope keeping this as a new thread to save lots of bucks of people wanting to do PCC would be appropriate. No purpose of hijacking the great threads of earlier people 

NOTE: I assume everyone reading this post to have knowledge of entire process of doing US PCC(from FBI online website) and that they know about fingerprint cards(A4 prints) as well.

To start with there are 2 options to do fingerprinting on cards from India. 
1. Private agency - Charges INR 4500 per person in Pune city(They have their presence on Satara Road of Pune city)
2. Government - Charges INR 500 per person; located in Pashan of Pune city.

Having given the charges above I don't think that talking about private agencies will make any sense here. After rigorous study of 2-3 days and lot of skepticism about governments quality and professionalism, just because of saving of INR 8000(me and my wife) I did fingerprinting from CID(Pashan, Pune city, Maharashtra), a government agency. I was surprised to see the promptness CID(Criminal investigation department - Kuchch toh gadbad hai DAYA ) has shown in this case just at a rate of INR 500 per person.

Story:
Day1- I visited CID to ask if fingerprinting is done at their offices. The lady at the front desk said no such thing exists at CID. Luckily enough few officers passing by, heard me asking that to lady, on which one of them said that they might do and asked me to contact officer from fingerprinting department. I went to ask that officer and he said that they certainly do process fingerprinting on normal A4 size prints as well. Bingo, there you go! Since it was too late for me to go to CID office(5 pm) the officer asked me to come next day along with few sets of documents to prove I am from Pune only. Not mentioning documents here as I think every CID would have different process. 

Day2- I went there with all documents they requested and 3 sets of fingerprint cards (just A4 size papers having print of online fingerprints format FBI provides). They asked me to go to their fingerprint department at a different place than where they are located(Commissioner's office, Sadhuwaswani Chouk, Pune). I drove to that place and got fingerprints printed on all 3 papers from a professional guy within 10 minutes(total time to go to place and come back was around 2.5 hrs).
After that I paid INR 500 to cashier in CID office but unfortunately their main officer was gone so I was asked to come next day. The officer's signature and stamp of CID is must(Make sure to have English stamp printed). The person who was handling my case said everything would be done the next day morning. 

Day3- I went to the office at around 11.30 am and as promised and to my surprise my fingerprint cards were ready with stamps and signature of the main officer. Delighted me, took off from there, thanking all, within 15-20 minutes 

Then I sent fingerprint cards along with other necessary documents to FBI and got credit card charged on 11-12th week to receive my US PCC delivered at my home(Pune city) approx. after 3 months and 1 week of total time after my documents reached to them. Along with docs, although not needed, I sent a cover note to FBI mentioning process was being done by CID, which is the best Government agency. I think FBI must be knowing that :eyebrows: already. so there is no risk.

Considering overall experience I would ask people to get the advantage of great service offered by Government agencies(CID, Pune, in my case) at a reasonable rate and don't go to private agencies who do the same thing at an expensive tag just to take advantage of our helplessness and lack of knowledge.

Few important NOTES : 
1. CID of that particular city would process cases of the area they are assigned for investigations and not all India. So before going to CID place a call(get number online) to them to understand if they process the fingerprint of your area. 
2. Get at least 3 papers fingerprinting done, one to be kept by CID and two would be given to you to send to FBI, just in case one does not work the second might get processed. 
3. THE MOST IMPORTANT POINT TO SAVE YOUR TIME - I did not know the process and hence it took me 3 days to complete it. In your case call CID(Or any other equivalent gov. agency) directly and ask to transfer call to fingerprinting department(if they allow) and talk with them about documents requirement. Also ask them if main officer would be present on that day you plan to visit them. Go as early as possible in the morning to complete the process within one day. 
4. Fill fingerprint cards before going to CID as complete as possible(read guidelines on FBI site). Remember FBI site mentions ORI number is mandatory on card, however CID does not provide that number. Just stamp of CID and signature is sufficient. ORI number is for private agencies I believe. Since it is done by one of the best agencies of government I think there is less chance of rejection. 
5. Read all guidelines thoroughly and fill all forms as accurate as possible before sending to FBI, CJIS department. 
6. It's a simple process if you study without panicking. Call FBI(+13046255590) after 10-11 weeks of documents received date to do follow up. You need to provide your name and address for verification, in case your case is logged into their database. If not they will tell you which date's documents they are processing. 
7. This blog is only for US PCC from INDIA. It worked flawlessly in my case so I hope you also save your money.

I would be glad to address any other information you need. As mentioned other fellows of other threads have given lots of inputs on US PCC from India earlier so read, and research and be confident. I hope it helps people:fingerscrossed:

Thanks!


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

raviji22carat said:


> Hi, can you pls one of you tell me where to get the fingerprint scanning done? I have read some posts to submit a appplication to police or to forensic dept, but they are cumbersome. I have to get this done for my wife but, its challenging for me as I have a newborn baby. I have got the file number for Canada immigration and next step for me is US PCC for my wife.


Hi Raviji,

I'm in the same boat as you were. Can you tell where you got the fingerprint finally done?
Would be very useful if you can share your experience. I'm in Bangalore now, so would be great to connect.


----------



## manu555 (Apr 27, 2013)

ajaypatil said:


> standard-fingerprint-form download link
> 
> http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/background-checks/standard-fingerprint-form-fd-258
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the forms. Can you please update where do we go to get the fingerprints done on the attached form. Do we need to visit a notary or the local police station ?


----------



## misra_ravi (Sep 2, 2015)

excellent. Appreciate your detailed document. Message is very useful.

Can you inform 

a) Did you take black & white print out
b) Any specific person who can be met in Pune


----------



## iHope (Mar 3, 2015)

misra_ravi said:


> excellent. Appreciate your detailed document. Message is very useful.
> 
> Can you inform
> 
> ...


Sure and I am happy that my document is useful to you.
a) Yes, only black ink on white paper. You can write your details in black ball pen(readable).
b) Visit Fingerprint department(Angulimudran), CID office, Pashan; people might be changing.


----------



## misra_ravi (Sep 2, 2015)

One more question. Did you pay through credit card. If yes, then

a) Was it Indian CC. Does it work? Does Debit card work?
b) I saw, CC information has to be supplied in a paper format. Then how do they debit money. I mean, OTP n other things are not in paper format


----------



## iHope (Mar 3, 2015)

misra_ravi said:


> One more question. Did you pay through credit card. If yes, then
> 
> a) Was it Indian CC. Does it work? Does Debit card work?
> b) I saw, CC information has to be supplied in a paper format. Then how do they debit money. I mean, OTP n other things are not in paper format


Paying using credit card is only acceptable way and not debit, when is comes to paying by cards. You sign on the paper so you give authorization for FBI to get money from you. Just fill the information in paper and send them, rest assured, it's simple. 

In case it's rejected they don't reject your entire case, you can call them and they arrange other alternatives such as faxing information. Read online, everything is available on this blog as well.

Also hit like if you like it


----------



## misra_ravi (Sep 2, 2015)

Thank You dear..

a) Can I send this through registered post or only fedex?
b) Is hard copy required once you reach Australia. Why I am asking is because if mail from FBI does not get delivered to my Indian address.


----------



## manu555 (Apr 27, 2013)

*USA PCC processing time*

Hi All,

I would like to know the processing time for the FBI PCC. I have sent the documents and got a confirmation from the courier company that its been delivered at 24th Aug 2015 at 1:15 PM at the FBI West Virgina office in the USA. My cc is not yet debited and I am wondering when can I receive it and when will my cc be debited. Its almost more than a month that my documents were handed over to the USA FBI West Virgina office. Appreciate if anyone can please update the processing time of the FBI PCC from the USA. 

Thanks & Regards


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

There's an entire thread about this, please search the forum before starting a new one. 

I received my fbi certificate today, my packet reached them on July 10 so you have more than month's wait ahead is you.


----------



## IsildursHeir (Apr 3, 2016)

ag2015 said:


> There's an entire thread about this, please search the forum before starting a new one.
> 
> I received my fbi certificate today, my packet reached them on July 10 so you have more than month's wait ahead is you.



A specific question on the type of paper that successful applicants used for their fingerprints. I recently submitted a PCC request to FBI. I took my fingerprints at a local law enforcement agency, who stamped the paper as well. However, it was done on plain A4 paper (standard office paper). The FBI website says "standard white paper stock" - which I am not sure how to interpret. Can anyone else who have already done this guide me on whether standard A4 paper will work for FBI?


----------



## IsildursHeir (Apr 3, 2016)

IsildursHeir said:


> A specific question on the type of paper that successful applicants used for their fingerprints. I recently submitted a PCC request to FBI. I took my fingerprints at a local law enforcement agency, who stamped the paper as well. However, it was done on plain A4 paper (standard office paper). The FBI website says "standard white paper stock" - which I am not sure how to interpret. Can anyone else who have already done this guide me on whether standard A4 paper will work for FBI?



For anyone else with the same question, I emailed FBI, and they confirmed standard A4 office supply paper is fine to be used. That is what they refer to as "standard white paper stock" - which makes sense to me in retrospect 

Hope this helps someone else who may be wondering about this later.


----------



## gjforaus (Jul 31, 2014)

*RE*



IsildursHeir said:


> A specific question on the type of paper that successful applicants used for their fingerprints. I recently submitted a PCC request to FBI. I took my fingerprints at a local law enforcement agency, who stamped the paper as well. However, it was done on plain A4 paper (standard office paper). The FBI website says "standard white paper stock" - which I am not sure how to interpret. Can anyone else who have already done this guide me on whether standard A4 paper will work for FBI?


Can we get the fingerprints taken from any Police Station


----------



## sal_60 (Jun 14, 2016)

iHope said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I know, the information related to doing USA PCC (criminal history records check from CJIS, FBI) from India is available in earlier threads, however, I found no thread talking how to do it at a cheaper rate from India, than many other private agencies who charge hefty amount for fingerprinting.
> 
> ...



Thanks for such an elaborate post on PCC. 

As you mentioned it might take more than 3 months to get PCC from US. Did you apply for your PCC before applying for EOI for aus PR Visa?


----------



## sal_60 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi All, Can we apply for USA PCC before even starting the process of PR like PTE, ACS etc?


----------



## gaurav.shs (Feb 20, 2017)

suva10 said:


> dear forum members,
> I have submitted my for pcc certificate to usa more than one month ago. I still havent received any response. is there any way to contact fbi to see what is the status of my application?
> thnx


:fingerscrossed:
If you are requesting a copy, want to challenge, or are just checking on the status of a request regarding an Identity History Summary Check, please contact the FBI’s Criminal Justice Services Division (CJIS), Clarksburg, West Virginia at 304-625-5590 or 2000.


----------



## gaurav.shs (Feb 20, 2017)

sal_60 said:


> Hi All, Can we apply for USA PCC before even starting the process of PR like PTE, ACS etc?



Yes you can since it takes around 3 months to process .

You may need State Police Clearance also : 

FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI and if you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months during the last 12 months.


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi,

My wife didn't have a surname in her passport so the US Visa had first name as FNU and last name as Passport Given name. Her SSN and US driving license also has FNU as first name. Do we need to enter FNU for her PCC application or just her given name should suffice?

Thanks!


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

raj.sourabh said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife didn't have a surname in her passport so the US Visa had first name as FNU and last name as Passport Given name. Her SSN and US driving license also has FNU as first name. Do we need to enter FNU for her PCC application or just her given name should suffice?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Raj,

Same case with my wife also. No surname in Indian Passport and FNU listed on US visa stamp.
So, what could be the appropriate name here for PCC application.

Thanks


----------



## shades (Oct 22, 2018)

ANAIN said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> Same case with my wife also. No surname in Indian Passport and FNU listed on US visa stamp.
> So, what could be the appropriate name here for PCC application.
> ...


Hi,

I had the same issue and here is what i did:

First got my passport updated by getting my name bifurcated in First Name and Last Name format. This took us about a month (One day in passport office but a couple of weeks to get the new passport).
Later applied for US FBI clearance with proper name (First + last) with no FNU. I had attached a copy of my passport with the FBI application just for reference. I received US PCC within a week.
Sent this with my Australia PR application and received direct grant with no questions asked.
My reason for updating the passport was I wanted to get out of this FNU mess even if it meant a slight delay. 
All the best to you


----------



## Cool123 (Mar 16, 2019)

Hi All,

My current US PCC is expiring soon and I am currently in India. Request you to please guide me regarding the US PCC process from India. I heard that we can get this done from International fingerprinting services. Is anybody having experience of getting this done from India? Please suggest.


----------



## am0gh (Mar 27, 2018)

I recently got this done (in Bangalore). I am not sure where you are located. Here is the link (https://www.fbi.gov/services/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks).

The a few things I would caution you about (if you decide to do this yourself):
1) Make sure you print the FD-258 form on a photo quality sheet (details in the link above).
2) Make sure the prints on the paper are not smudged.

If you'd like the contact of the agency for services PM me. Otherwise Google for FBI PCC services in your city. 

Good luck!

PS: Unfortunately, I don't have any experience with local PCC.



Cool123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My current US PCC is expiring soon and I am currently in India. Request you to please guide me regarding the US PCC process from India. I heard that we can get this done from International fingerprinting services. Is anybody having experience of getting this done from India? Please suggest.


----------



## Cool123 (Mar 16, 2019)

Thanks you so much for your response !!

Have you taken the help from any agency? Which one you suggest?


----------



## am0gh (Mar 27, 2018)

Yes. I have PM'ed you




Cool123 said:


> Thanks you so much for your response !!
> 
> Have you taken the help from any agency? Which one you suggest?


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

shades said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had the same issue and here is what i did:
> 
> ...


Did you have alias names? Name on documents (like employment, pan card, identity, educational) same or different as passport?


----------

